# New French Speed Limits by Dept



## witzend (Jan 12, 2020)

Map of France shows roads changing speed back to 90kph
					

A map of departments in France that could change the speed limit from 80 kph to 90 kph on certain roads has been published, with the Haute-Marne (Grand-Est) the first to make the leap.




					www.connexionfrance.com


----------



## Fazerloz (Jan 12, 2020)

All they need to do then is remove all the roundabouts.


----------



## jacquigem (Jan 12, 2020)

could change ?


----------



## witzend (Jan 12, 2020)

Think of the €1000,s spent on 80 signs with out the cost of posts to hold them up and the man hrs installing them


----------



## Canalsman (Jan 12, 2020)

Think of the endless confusion by no longer having a national limit, and the income stream from the fines!


----------

